# When the action on the court slows down...go macro!



## CMfromIL (Dec 6, 2012)

I was taking pictures at a Jr High basketball the other night, and captured this image of a woman in the stands.  She had the gear, but I guess basketball wasn't keeping her interest.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 6, 2012)

Ughh... give it a couple days and some b/w and that thread will be right below this one...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 6, 2012)

I spy.......a kit lens! She really should have a reflector on that flash if she wants to use it facing up in a GYM. Nice photo of a MWAC and too much money


----------



## haynie90 (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't understand the negativity of some people on this thread, one time use, polaroid, point and shoot, kit lens, or flash without a reflector, everyone starts somewhere. It doesn't seem to cross some peoples mind that maybe someone enjoys photography and is just starting, or can't afford extended gear. Whatever the reason may be, the world is full of to much arrogance, i'm sure you have more knowledge, skill, experience, and gear as the so called MWAC but that is no reason to judge someone for doing what they love. I see this all the time on here, why risk deterring someone from something they may love and be very good at someday. Point is as a community no matter the skill level or experience new comers should be welcomed to enjoy the things that you and them alike enjoy. You were a beginer with a kit lens one day too. Think of a photo of your son playing basketball only to read comments from pros "just another punk kid with a basketball". Dreams are not yours to crush.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 6, 2012)

We're not serious... obviously.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 6, 2012)

haynie90 said:
			
		

> I don't understand the negativity of some people on this thread, one time use, polaroid, point and shoot, kit lens, or flash without a reflector, everyone starts somewhere. It doesn't seem to cross some peoples mind that maybe someone enjoys photography and is just starting, or can't afford extended gear. Whatever the reason may be, the world is full of to much arrogance, i'm sure you have more knowledge, skill, experience, and gear as the so called MWAC but that is no reason to judge someone for doing what they love. I see this all the time on here, why risk deterring someone from something they may love and be very good at someday. Point is as a community no matter the skill level or experience new comers should be welcomed to enjoy the things that you and them alike enjoy. You were a beginer with a kit lens one day too. Think of a photo of your son playing basketball only to read comments from pros "just another punk kid with a basketball". Dreams are not yours to crush.



A little over dramatic don't you think?

Are you, perhaps, a teenage girl?

P.S. The photo is legitimately funny. Suck on that opinion for a while.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 6, 2012)

#1, I was joking. #2, I was referring to the woman in the photo, NOT the OP. I didn't look at the EXIF (if its even available) I don't know what the OP used, I don't care. I see these women all the time at my little brother-in-law's sporting events. They buy the camera because hubby makes more money than Donald Trump and they want the best of the best. So they spend $8k on product and not a penny or minute learning anything about the camera. These are imitators with large wallets and likely use the camera every weekend at the games and never bother to transfer the images to the computer. Who needs to with a 1TB SD card?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2012)

Did she spend three hours photographing those nachos??? Was it a lifestyle nacho shoot?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 6, 2012)

As far as the OP's perspective, it's a fun picture that captures a sweet moment between a mom and daughter. That's wonderful that you could capture it, kudos!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 6, 2012)

No Derrel, that's unlikely. Remember that's only for newborns, the most fickle and impossible beings! If they're not feeding sleeping or pooping, they can escape! Very elusive they are. The nacho shoots usually only last about 1.5 hours TOPS!


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

I think her son must have been on the basketball team, as I saw her taking pictures down on the floor later that evening.  This was just a quick moment that I saw across court.  It made me laugh.  Nacho-Macro.  Sounds like a mexican wrestling event.

Curiously, even when on the floor I never saw her flash fire.  She had it on camera, but I don't think she had it turned on.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 7, 2012)

On the other hand, the basketball game was evidently not holding YOUR attention either, as you were busy taking pictures of some lady taking pictures of nachos... 

(Disclaimer for those who seem inclined to jump down other's throats for silly little things: I am in no way suggesting that CMfromIL is not a serious or competent photographer, nor am I serious in my remark that she was not tending well to the game. When shooting sports, I, too, tend to look around for the "other shots"--the people in the stands, players on the bench, etc. I just found it amusing that in order to point out a person who was not really paying attention to the game, she had to stop paying attention to the game...  )



CMfromIL said:


> Curiously, even when on the floor I never saw her flash fire.  She had  it on camera, but I don't think she had it turned on.


It would hardly mattered if it HAD fired. The way she has it pointed, it would have done no good for her photo, and likely would have just blinded some poor grandpa sitting in the stands.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> #1, I was joking. #2, I was referring to the woman in the photo, NOT the OP. I didn't look at the EXIF (if its even available) I don't know what the OP used, I don't care. I see these women all the time at my little brother-in-law's sporting events. They buy the camera because hubby makes more money than Donald Trump and they want the best of the best. So they spend $8k on product and not a penny or minute learning anything about the camera. These are imitators with large wallets and likely use the camera every weekend at the games and never bother to transfer the images to the computer. Who needs to with a 1TB SD card?



aaaaand? this affects us  how? so if you get a brand new mac i7 computer and don't do anything with it except surf the web you shouldn't have been allowed to buy it? who cares if she IS just some mom that wanted a good camera? Im guessing the pictures was taken in America, where for the moment, we still have the right to go and spend our money how we want. I like how you also assume that her "hubby" makes the money and that it cant possibly be because she has a good job with a good income....classy

there seems to be this assumption that anytime someone buys a DSLR, they are automatically "trying" to be a professional. maybe they just want to take better pictures or have a longer range than a point and shoot will get them.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> As far as the OP's perspective, it's a fun picture that captures a sweet moment between a mom and daughter. That's wonderful that you could capture it, kudos!



Agreed. Now you should try to sell her this photo. PRICELESS!


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> On the other hand, the basketball game was evidently not holding YOUR attention either, as you were *busy taking pictures *of some lady taking pictures of nachos...



Hey now, just because I was using my 7D does NOT mean I took several 'burst' pictures of her. I mean maybe I moved around a bit to get the best angle, fiddled with my ISO, aperature, and zoom, then came home cropped the best of the bunch for critique...all in the nature of a chuckle. That didn't happen. Most likely. 

And if I remember right, there was a break in the action. I mean seriously...this is 7th grade basketball here. Non-stop action. Never a dull moment...like enough time to macro shoot nachos!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2012)

She is more interested in that basket than Basketball, i think


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> aaaaand? this affects us  how? so if you get a brand new mac i7 computer and don't do anything with it except surf the web you shouldn't have been allowed to buy it? who cares if she IS just some mom that wanted a good camera? Im guessing the pictures was taken in America, where for the moment, we still have the right to go and spend our money how we want. I like how you also assume that her "hubby" makes the money and that it cant possibly be because she has a good job with a good income....classy
> 
> there seems to be this assumption that anytime someone buys a DSLR, they are automatically "trying" to be a professional. maybe they just want to take better pictures or have a longer range than a point and shoot will get them.


Read what I said again. Did I say she is a lazy stay-at-home-wife? No. I said I've seen this a million times. Those who I'm referring to ARE as I described. Was there implication that she may be another of them? Sure, but your inference is where you got sad about it. Am I allowed to make whatever assumption I choose? I sure am, and I exercise that right and ability freely. It's fruitless to get upset about some woman in a photo, whom you probably don't know personally, based solely on some guy-on-the-internet's opinion. I know, I know, you're anti-negativity and that's fine, but I won't just keep to myself if I have an opinion to share - especially one that isn't really derogatory or presumptuous. 

Now let's all just be friends!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > aaaaand? this affects us  how? so if you get a brand new mac i7 computer and don't do anything with it except surf the web you shouldn't have been allowed to buy it? who cares if she IS just some mom that wanted a good camera? Im guessing the pictures was taken in America, where for the moment, we still have the right to go and spend our money how we want. I like how you also assume that her "hubby" makes the money and that it cant possibly be because she has a good job with a good income....classy
> ...



so..doesn't that mean I am allowed to make whatever assumption I choose about your comments? and comment freely on them without you fruitlessly getting mad about some guys comment on the internet? (this is all totally tounge-in-cheek BTW, and I have obviously way overused the word "comment", which is now starting to sound weird to me because I have said it too many times)


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, yes you are allowed to make any assumption you'd like, etc.).I'm not mad


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2012)

am I the only one here that would LOVE to see the picture she took of those nachos? maybe shes doing a nacho HDR...that would be so awesome! some serious high cheesy dynamic range.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Nacho macro HDR??? That might be very interesting.


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Nacho macro HDR??? That might be very interesting.



Nacho-Macro HDR sounds like a Mexican wrestling championship event.  "Sponsored by Corona".  Or better yet, the worlds most interesting man "I don't often watch pro wrestling...but when I do it's the Nacho-Macro HDR"


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA. "SOLOMENTE en Telemundo!"


----------



## John27 (Dec 7, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Did she spend three hours photographing those nachos??? Was it a lifestyle nacho shoot?



You are NOT gonna let that go are ya buddy? LOL.

As for as the late 'theme' of this thread;

Eh, you know what, if someone wants to spend a bunch of money on some expensive camera gear but not take any time to use it to it's full potential, more power to them.  You realize if more people buy high end DSLRs, the prices will be driven down and there will be even more motivation to update them and improve on them right?

Besides, it could be her professional photographer spouse's camera, who knows. 

As long as she's not trying to be 'pro' without the right tools and skills!  This reminds me of a situation the other day.  Little sisters band concert, taking picture.  I'm just taking snapshots is all, got my 75-300 III mounted, and a hot shoe flash, dialing things in and trying to get good shots.  Next to me comes another guy with a DSLR, AND a nice little badge from the local newspaper.  Cool!  Oh, but he's using a Canon Xti, pop up flash, and I looked over, and yep!  The green square, full auto!

I mean more power to him, I'm doing it for free and he's getting paid.  But, still, could be worse!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

John27 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Did she spend three hours photographing those nachos??? Was it a lifestyle nacho shoot?
> ...



Im applying at the Philadelphia Inquirer tomorrow!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> I spy.......a kit lens! She really should have a reflector on that flash if she wants to use it facing up in a GYM. *Nice photo of a MWAC and too much money*


----------



## BobSaget (Dec 7, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> am I the only one here that would LOVE to see the picture she took of those nachos? maybe shes doing a nacho HDR...that would be so awesome! some serious high cheesy dynamic range.


If you follow the angle of her lens, I think she's composing past the nachos and capturing her daughter's drawing and I'm pretty sure the girl is flicking her off.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2012)

BobSaget said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one here that would LOVE to see the picture she took of those nachos? maybe shes doing a nacho HDR...that would be so awesome! some serious high cheesy dynamic range.
> ...



its more fun to imagine she is photographing nachos


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

BobSaget said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one here that would LOVE to see the picture she took of those nachos? maybe shes doing a nacho HDR...that would be so awesome! some serious high cheesy dynamic range.
> ...


The flicking off is for taking a picture of the nachos instead of her!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2012)

What about the boy behind her? Is he playing video games on that phone, or is he taking a photo of the woman taking a photo? These lifestyle nacho macro shoots are so filled with complexity!!! So,so,so many possibilities!


----------



## BobSaget (Dec 7, 2012)

I think maybe it's a macro for her Foodie blog.  "Don't order the nachos here, they don't put any cheese on the damn things."


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 7, 2012)

The angle of the lens makes it look more like she was taking a photo of whatever her daughter was drawing and not the nachos.... just sayin'


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> The angle of the lens makes it look more like she was taking a photo of whatever her daughter was drawing and not the nachos.... just sayin'



I disagree.  Clearly the nachos are the 'subject' of the photos.  The mother is simply following the rule of thirds and setting them at the bottom of the photograph.  The daughter (food critic's) review is at the top, but due to the bokeh of the lens (set to whatever aperature is best in these situations) is slightly out of focus, but not so much that the readers of her blog can't make out her analysis of the snacks at the local Jr High Venue.

The added touch of her daughter giving her the finger, AND the easter basket only add to the image.  This may end up being a wall hanger.  Soooooooo many questions remain.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> The angle of the lens makes it look more like she was taking a photo of whatever her daughter was drawing and not the nachos.... just sayin'



Dag-nabit, you're ruining the fun!!!!

And I have to agree--the daughter flippin' the bird really,really "makes it all worth it, visually"...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Wall hanger? Add some vignette and its ready for the gallery! 4ftx7.5ft wall version, only $1,376,000

EDIT: I wonder why she didn't use portrait orientation.....?


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Wall hanger? Add some vignette and its ready for the gallery! 4ftx7.5ft wall version, only $1,376,000



Well the only way I'm getting that kind of cash is with a catchy title.  I'm thinking "Daughter with Nachos".  Or perhaps something more philisophical "To cheese or not to cheese?"


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> EDIT: I wonder why she didn't use portrait orientation.....?



Clearly you did NOT get the artistic memo.  Nacho 101 stipulates only horizontal orientation.  Only portrait in extreme circumstances or in venue's not large enough to support such orientation.  One must not crowd the crispy tortilla and cheese sauce.  Like a fine wine they must breath.  You my friend have just outed yourself as a nacho macro virgin.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Damnit, and I even gave Derrel nacho shoot advice last night!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2012)

It's true...I have three nacho shoots and a chili dog shoot, all booked before Christmas!!!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

I forgot to advise, for the chili dog shoot - the messier the better!!!!!


----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> I forgot to advise, for the chili dog shoot - the messier the better!!!!!



That's cliche.  You probably recommended that he turn the camera on an angle.  Classic chili dog mistake.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

It's making a come back! Chili on plate bokeh'ed is also a nice touch!


----------



## kathyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Did she spend three hours photographing those nachos??? Was it a lifestyle nacho shoot?



 Let's not start with the "lifestyle" crap again, because then we will have to get into how long the session will need to take her to get good images of the nachos. :lmao: BTW, those nachos would not have lastest that long in front of me!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2012)

Man...I was thinking chili dog + simple white cafeteria plate from Ikea + Lensbaby Composer with the f/5.6 aperture disc in there and some sweeeeet backlighting....

Too corny? Too cheezy???


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Ask Mishele how to get her flower effects and shoot the chili dog end-on


----------



## manaheim (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> I spy.......a kit lens! She really should have a reflector on that flash if she wants to use it facing up in a GYM. Nice photo of a MWAC and too much money



You know you can totally make that work on higher ISO even with a tall ceiling.  I do it with weddings in certain circumstances.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Mana - I was not aware. Would you need to use the flash at high power and a slightly slower shutter speed?


----------



## manaheim (Dec 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Mana - I was not aware. Would you need to use the flash at high power and a slightly slower shutter speed?



Nope.  Just turn the iso up a bit.  Depends on how high the ceiling is, but I often wind up at ISO 800-1200 and pull it off just fine.


----------

